# Please welcome Candy!!!!



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

So I got my little maltese baby!!!! :chili::chili:

She is Marcris "Wild about Candy". Her daddy is Champion Marcris "I'm Wild About Harry" who was named after Joyce's late husband. She was the only puppy in the litter and is now 16 weeks old and 2.6 pounds of sweetness. Although I was worried about how my little alpha girl Cocotini was going to react-she LOVES her!!!! I'm so happy!! She "mothers" her and they run and play together all the time. Here are a couple of pictures of sweet little Candy.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

and one more picture of all three of mine together!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Joceyln -- congratulations :chili::chili:. She looks like Cotton Candy -- so cute and yummy:wub::wub: What a doll and from great lines. Love Marcris.:chili::chili: So glad Cocotini and Candy are getting along so well. Can't wait to see pix of them together.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is utterly adorable.....My CeeCee's Daddy was Fame. She still has his pic on her website. I know you are going to love her so much!!! Congratulations!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! She is so precious! I love her ~:wub: 
Congrats, Jocelyn. :celebrate - firewor


Welcome little one ~ :smootch:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! What a little beauty!!!!!! You must be over the moon!!!!! :wub:

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe!! She's an absolute doll!! :wub: I'm so excited that we get to watch her grow up!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrat Jocelyn!!! Is Candy the reason in were in Palm Beach?

Candy is adorable!!!:wub::wub::wub:

I'm sure you are in puppy heaven!!!:wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's a sweet little Marcris baby! Congrats and enjoy. THey grow up so fast!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Missy&Maggie said:


> Congrat Jocelyn!!! Is Candy the reason in were in Palm Beach?
> 
> Candy is adorable!!!:wub::wub::wub:
> 
> I'm sure you are in puppy heaven!!!:wub:


well, actually I went to get one of Bonnie Palmer's puppies, but she was going to be a little larger than I wanted and I decided I needed a puppy now rather than later and Joyce happened to have a little girl that she was holding onto to see if she turned out for show and I thought was adorable and Joyce said I could have her .....sooooooo that's how I got Candy!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

jpupart said:


> well, actually I went to get one of Bonnie Palmer's puppies, but she was going to be a little larger than I wanted and I decided I needed a puppy now rather than later and Joyce happened to have a little girl that she was holding onto to see if she turned out for show and I thought was adorable and Joyce said I could have her .....sooooooo that's how I got Candy!!


It is funny how everything just seems to fall into place when it is meant to be! Candy was meant to be your baby girl!:wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. Candy is stunning. I love your Family picture. Congratulations.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a little sweetheart!! Congrats!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG she is adorarable!! So glad to hear the rest your fluffs are
getting along with her. :wub:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh she is as sweet as sugar! Congratulations!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats! What a sweetie!
That is wonderful that your girls are getting along so nicely.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's absolutely gorgeous -- just to die for. Congratulations on you new addition. Can't wait to see more pictures of her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender::wub: she's a tiny one, love the last picture she looks like a stuffed animal:smootch::heart:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little cutie Candy is!:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a little doll she is!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations...Candy is adorable!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

She's precious. Welcome and congrats! Hope you have a wonderful time with your new addition.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am *GREEN* with envy!!! Oh my goodness, she's to die for! :wub: Congratulations!:chili:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

So adorable; baby malts cause death by cuteness!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! 
That's one cute pup!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! I am green too...... she is gorgeous. :wub: :wub: you really lucked out with your timing.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Candy and I want to thank everyone for all the nice compliments!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats! She is so adorable!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:WOHOO!!! Baby Candy is FINALLY HOME!!! with her mommy and 2 adorable fluffs!!! Congratulations, Jocelyn*She is SO SO SO CUTE :tender: ... how did your two react to her? awwwh I especially loved the group shot :wub: you now have 3 very adorable fluffs:wub: 

I'm so happy for you ^_^

Kat


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

congrats on your little girl.
She is so precious :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh she's so tiny and sweet! Welcome Candy!!!


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Awwww! What a SWEETIE!!! :wub:

What breed is the one on the far right in your pic? I am falling in love with those eyes.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dogwriter said:


> What breed is the one on the far right in your pic? I am falling in love with those eyes.


If I am not mistaken, it is a havanese --- Jocelyn can confirm it 

awwh after seeing Candy and seeing how super cute of a malt she is, my eyes then went automatically on Cocotini (middle fluff in that pic)..she is also a havanese. I must say that a chocolate fluff is also soooo cute :wub: love Cocotini's adorable nose color too AWWWH


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Dogwriter said:


> Awwww! What a SWEETIE!!! :wub:
> 
> What breed is the one on the far right in your pic? I am falling in love with those eyes.


that is Mindy my maltese/yorkie mix-but she does look very much like a Havanese. In fact most people on the Havanese forum think she is one because she looks so similar! She does have very beautiful and expressive eyes and she is extremely intelligent!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> *:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:WOHOO!!! Baby Candy is FINALLY HOME!!! with her mommy and 2 adorable fluffs!!! Congratulations, Jocelyn*She is SO SO SO CUTE :tender: ... how did your two react to her? awwwh I especially loved the group shot :wub: you now have 3 very adorable fluffs:wub:
> 
> I'm so happy for you ^_^
> 
> Kat


thank you,Kat!!
Cocotini and she romp and play constantly. Mindy tolerates her, but isn't terribly interested in playing with her. That is fine as Mindy is so much larger she might hurt her accidently.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

jpupart said:


> that is Mindy my maltese/yorkie mix-but she does look very much like a Havanese. In fact most people on the Havanese forum think she is one because she looks so similar! She does have very beautiful and expressive eyes and she is extremely intelligent!


oops! thought that she was a Hav ... no wonder most people in the Hav forum think that too ... 

she is indeed adorable:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

jpupart said:


> thank you,Kat!!
> Cocotini and she romp and play constantly. Mindy tolerates her, but isn't terribly interested in playing with her. That is fine as Mindy is so much larger she might hurt her accidently.


I can just picture Cocotini and Candy playing. I am guessing that they are best buds already.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats on your new baby girl!!
she's so cute!!:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im in love with her !!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

She is absolutely beautiful!! :wub:

HUGz and congrats on your new baby! Jules


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations!!! What a beautiful pup!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Candy is precious.:wub:


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

How adorable! I can't wait to get another Malt!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, she looks like pure sweetness:wub:


----------

